# When to take Progynova?



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi, 

i am due to start progynova tablets tomorrow and clinic said to take 3 times a day and follow what it says on the box. It just says the same on the box, i was thinking of taking them at mealtimes so i remember, is this the best way or should they be taken at certain hours apart?

Thanks

Julia
xxxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi i too start my prognova Tablets tomorow ...I take 3 my clinic told me to either take them all together or on there own it doesnt really matter...when is your transfer mine is the 29th january Kerry


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

I have ET on 29th Jan aswell, yeahhh i have a cycle buddy!! I have been posting on Dec/Jan Snowbabies but everyone seems to be a bit ahead or a bit behind me. I haven't seen you posting on the Liverpool Women's section, it is under ICSI but everyone going through the women's posts there, maybe we could keep in touch on there

Thanks and good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi well what a chance of meeting someone with exactly the same day...are you at Liverpool the Hewitt centre i am there....have you took your tablets yet!!!!!!!!!!...I am having Ivf this is my first time  I was due to have et earlier but i got ohss quite bad so they had to be frozen and put back later...How many have you Got frozen...This is brilliant i can actually talk to someone who is exactly the same time

keep in touch 

We could keep in touch through the personal message system on here or keep in touch through this thread i think personal messages are better but let me know 
kerry


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hiya - if you've been told to take them seperatley then I usually take them with breakfast, lunch and tea. I've worked out the 6, 2, and 10 give an equal 8 hour difference of time....but they're not very convenient for eating!   I don't think it's that important that the time is exact though. Good luck.

Kay xxx


----------



## BMC (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi When prescribed Progynova I was taking 2 2mg tablets twice a day i.e. 12 hours apart, at 0700 and 1900. They were also prescribed to be taken vaginally which increases the absorption rate apparently. Hope this is helpful,
BMC


----------

